# 던, and past tense ~았/었던



## gahando

Hi all,

We learned in class that 던 is ... a sort of previous state. 좋던 날씨가 나빠졌다. The previously good weather turned bad. 
However, I feel like I hear Koreans using 던 with ~았/었 more ... e.g. 얘기했던 것처럼 [...]

However, what confuses me is that if 던 is already a previous action, by putting it after a past-tense verb ... what is the situation to use it in? Is it a non-immediate past?

My apologies if this question has been previously asked.

Sincerely,
gahando


----------



## Kross

Hello, gahando

I'd prefer to use the phrase to repeat my point that was said a few minutes ago. For example, 방금 애기했던 것처럼, 나는 이번 주말에 복습할거야. (As I said before, this weekend I will go over what I learned during the weekday.) Generally speaking, the situations for the expression don't have to take place around the present. It can be used for situations that occurred long ago. For example, 아버지가 살아생전에 늘 애기했던 것처럼, 나는 커서 선생님이 될 거야. (As father always said [to me] when he was alive, I will make sure to become a teacher in the future.)


----------



## sltlemonde

Hi gahando,

if i understood your question correctly, it's about the difference between '-던' and '-았/었던' like '얘기했던' and '얘기했었던'.

there is not an exact difference, but just a slight difference in nuance:
putting '-았/었' means like 'had + p.p.' in english.
grammatically, '았던/었던' doesn't sound very correct to indicate an immediate past.
but anyway there are many koreans who use '었/았' form in this situation just habitually.

so,
전에 얘기했던 것처럼 (one day in the past, not necessarily a few minutes ago)
전에 얘기했었던 것처럼 (one day in the past, but gramatically not for a few minuets ago)


----------



## yook9311

Hola, gahando. 

¿Usted es colombiano? Entonces podré ayudarle a usted a entender lo que no se te entiende bien al explicarsélo en español.

Primero, traduzco las frases que le han sugerido otros usuarios coreanos.

아버지가 살아생전에 늘 애기했던 것처럼, 나는 커서 선생님이 될 거야.
Como lo que mi padre me hablaba mientras vivía, yo seré un profesor en el futuro.

방금 애기했던 것처럼, 나는 이번 주말에 복습할거야.
Como lo que he dicho un poco antes, yo voy a repasar mis estudios durante este fin de semana.

Aquí son las traducciones. '-았/었' significa el pretérito imperfecto en la primera frase. Se refiere al tiempo antes de la muerte del padre, lo cual no duraba unos meses sino unos años, que equivalen a la edad de su hijo, que en este caso es 'yo'.

La segunda frase podría ser traducida con el pretérito perfecto compuesto, porque lleva '-았/었' con la palabra como 방금, lo que se define como 'lo antes' .

En la mayoría de los casos, '-았/었' puede ser relacionado con la duración de una acción, que se extiende hasta algún punto de tiempo, por ejemplo, como hasta la muerte del padre (mientras él vivía).

Espero que le ayude a mejorar su coreano. Le deseo tanta prosperidad y tanta suerte en todo lo que se proponga.

Agradezco por adelantado su interés con el idioma coreano


----------



## devientmelody

=) thanks kross.


----------

